# Notebook findet teilweise Netzwerk nicht



## Grinta (31. August 2008)

Ich habe das Problem wenn ich den Notebook mit Vista Ultimate 64bit hochfahre das Netzwerk oft nicht gefunden wird obwohl mein Router Linsys WRT54G im Zimmer nebenan (auch wenn ich direkt daneben bin mit dem Notebook) immer in Betrieb ist. 
Ich muss dann immer auf Verbindung mir dem Netzwerk herstellen klicken und dann mehrmals auf den Butten der die Netzwerksuche auslöst bis er das Netzwerk findet und dann problemlos automatisch verbindet. 
Von da an Funkt meine Netzwerkverbindung immer einwanfrei bis zu nächsten Neustart des Notebooks 
Ich sollte noch sagen das alle meine Netzwerkgeräte eine Feste IP zugeteilt bekommen haben. 

Ich währe mega Dankbar für eure Hilfe 

P.s.
das selbe Problem hatte ich auch mit dem alten Notebook und jetzt auch mit meinen zweiten Notebook das ich jetzt für meinen Tochter angeschaft habe.


----------



## Breit (31. August 2008)

Ist das Problem auch bei einem anderen Betriebssystem aufgetreten?


----------



## Grinta (31. August 2008)

Ich hatte immer nur Windows ( zur Zeit auf einem Notebook Vista 32bit und auf einem 64bit mit dem selben Problem) besessen und will auch kein anderes Betriebssystem


----------



## michaelwengert (1. September 2008)

Bei mir ist das seit einiger Zeit auch so.
Sowohl bei XP als auch bei Vista...

Teilweise verbindet er sich aber auch noch automatisch...
Und ich hab ne FritzBox

Vorher hat es immer funktioniert, ging von heute auf morgen ohne änderung nicht mehr...

Hab bis jetzt noch nicht rausgefunden an was es liegt
Möglicherweise irgendein Update von Windows oder so.

Michael


----------



## DaveThuet (1. September 2008)

Habt Ihr mal versucht den neusten Netzwerktreiber zu installieren?
Dies könnte Helfen. 
Machmal gibt es auch Updates für die Wireless-Funktion eures Rechner, auch dies würde ich kontrollieren und ggb. Updaten.


----------



## michaelwengert (1. September 2008)

Jup...Alles Aktuell...
Vor allem ging es ja immer...Und zwar an allen beiden Laptops
Und jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr...komisch


----------



## DaveThuet (1. September 2008)

Was ist mit dem Tool "Diagnose und Reparatur" vom Betriebssystem?
Schon mal ausgeführt, vielleicht findet es einen Fehler und ggb. korrigiert er diesen.


----------



## michaelwengert (1. September 2008)

Auch schon probiert.
Das WLAN geht ja auch ganz ohne Probleme...nur halt das automatische verbinden funktioniert teilweise nicht...
Er zeigt mir zB auch alle anderen Netze (Nachbarn etc) an...nur mein eigenes nicht. Erst nach dem Klick auf Aktualisieren.
Möglicherweise liegt es ja daran das diese nicht versteckt sind und meines schon.


----------



## DaveThuet (1. September 2008)

Versuche doch mal die Versteckt-Option zu deaktivieren um zu sehen ob es wirklich daran liegt? Ich vermutte es stark nach deiner letzten Aussage, da du die Nachbar-Netzwerke immer siehst.


----------



## michaelwengert (1. September 2008)

Dann funktioniert es....
Auf die Idee kam ich auch schon.

Aber es muss doch an irgendetwas liegen das ohne Änderung in der Einstellung des Routers oder der WLAN Karte auf einmal das versteckte Netzwerk sich nicht mehr automatisch verbindet...

Genau deshalb dachte ich auch an  ein Update von einem Programm oder Windows das da irgendwas geändert haben muss....

Komisch, Komisch

Michael


----------



## Grinta (10. September 2008)

Also bei mir ist nichts versteckt und alles auf dem neusten Stand.
Ich habe auch das Patsch versucht das in diesem Artikel den ich hier gefunden habe http://pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=24539 erwähnt wird aber da kommt nur die Meldung das diese update für mein System nicht gilt.

Die beiden Dienste die da erwäht werden habe ich alledings nicht deaktiviert, den wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hätte ich dan vom Notebook aus auch keinen Zugriff mehr auf die anderen Rechner was ich aber benötige.


----------

